# Scott Ferrazzo



## speakman (Nov 16, 2004)

Just wondering...what happened to Scott Ferrazzo? I just rewatched that match with him and Jim Mullen...I love Scott and his thin self. Where did he go?


----------



## ace (Nov 16, 2004)

After his Loss to Vitor Belfort He droped out of Big
Name Promotions.... Acording to Sherdog That was his Last Fight.

But Shergog is Realy not that Acurate.


----------

